# Sonax BSD



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Sonax BSD seems to get great reviews on how well it repels water. But does it make improvement in terms of when washing the car? Does the dirt come off easier as like ceramic coatings?


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

I have recently bought a new to me focus ST3 estate in stealth grey - it was prepped before collection by myself and was coated in AF tripple and BSD - the colour of the car is pretty good for hiding the dirt as when i cleaned it a couple of weeks later, i simply snow foamed the car and jet washed it off... the difference between the un jet-washed areas and jet-washed areas was day and night - the stealth grey paint really brightened up making me realise the car was a lot dirtier than i thought so i would say yes... pretty good!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Look at Optimum Car Wax, spray on wipe off, much easier than BSD and I find better results too.

Then top with Gyeon Wet Coat.

You will have a very slick finish that repels water like mad.

They would work even better if you clay the car first and give it a light polish using either machine or hand.

AS Topaz, Autoglym Super resin polish, Dodo juice lime prime etc.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

E60525d said:


> Sonax BSD seems to get great reviews on how well it repels water. But does it make improvement in terms of when washing the car? Does the dirt come off easier as like ceramic coatings?


In word yes. Its key features are the beading it creates ,low price and sealing ability leading to a lot of surface much coming off with just a pressure washer and or snowfoam.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

BSD down to £6.75 at Car parts 4 less. code FEB12.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I LOVE BSD, It works well on a protected surface, a little goes a long way with it and the beading is some of the best I have seen

I do find it helps with cleaning the car as snowfoam on top will bring most of the dirt off easily then a hand wash and dry in no time


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Radish293 said:


> BSD down to £6.75 at Car parts 4 less. code FEB12.


Can't find any Sonax products listed there?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

JonD said:


> Can't find any Sonax products listed there?


Here you go mate -
https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761

£6.53 delivered with Valentines Day code CP4L
2.4% quidco too


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

Bristle Hound said:


> Here you go mate -
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761
> 
> £6.53 delivered with Valentines Day code CP4L
> 2.4% quidco too


Thanks for this, just ordered another bottle. Probably the best value detailing product you can buy IMO. Brilliant for keeping that shine topped up after a quick wash.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Here you go mate -
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761
> 
> £6.53 delivered with Valentines Day code CP4L
> 2.4% quidco too


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Best way to find things on the carparts4less site is search on the ECP site then copy the product number into CP4L site

Search function on CP4L is weird


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I watched John at Forensics Detailing review QDs last night on YT. I understand what he means about BSD not being a true QD, but I do think it should be higher in his list.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

2 bottles ordered for £13 with free delivery is a bargain:thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Bristle Hound said:


> Here you go mate -
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761
> 
> £6.53 delivered with Valentines Day code CP4L
> 2.4% quidco too


Thanks for heads up as just ordered a couple.
Must be one of the few on here to have not used this product. :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

pxr5 said:


> I watched John at Forensics Detailing review QDs last night on YT. I understand what he means about BSD not being a true QD, but I do think it should be higher in his list.


Got a link to this buddy ?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm guessing this


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice one, just ordered 3 bottles!


----------



## FLUTE (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Just ordered a couple for the spring. 
Total bargain. 

Flute.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Took the opportunity to get 5l AF Imperial £17. Bargain. 
Mind you wouldn’t want to pay list for it On ECP. 
CP4L site is awful for searching. As said search ECP and copy the code. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

ordered 3 myself, cheers for the heads up.


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

I mixed FK#425 with BSD (1:1) and used the "blend" as drying agent when I washed my car for approx. 7-8 days ago, when I jet washed my car yesterday at a petrol station, and all the winter dirt just repelled off. It should be mentioned that I am living in southern part in Norway, with extremely dirty roads during winter season :detailer:

I have not tried BSD as is yet, but I am looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

My bottle arrived today, by DHL courier - they can't be making any money at £6.50 a bottle with free courier delivery


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

BSD is an excellent product. I've still got 4 bottles left from my 8 bottle haul last year. :lol:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Bought a few bottles together with Polymer Netshield Spray cans. It's great stuff if you don't mind silicone content (which is okay, but can take a while to get off if you're the kind testing out new stuff).

BSD can btw be diluted ... i think 1:1 or even 1:2 should give a similar effect.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

3 bottles arrived today. Bargain at less than £20. I'm going to try mixing some of it with last touch as I've got plenty, otherwise I rarely use it these days.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I love BSD. Says a lot when DW members are still raving about it after years rather than cooling off as happens with many products?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The last 6 months I have used BSD as a drying aid / top up over FK1000p.

Maybe not the ultimate show finish,but what a fantastically easy to use and mega-durable combo they are together !

Even heavy rain will wash a lot of the dirt off and freshen the look - dirt just doesn't seem to want to stick to the paint. Have experimented with just plain water through the pressure washer and that works better than you would expect. Great combo on alloys too.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

BSD is £6.45 delivered at Car Parts 4 Less using the discount code SALE16 at the mo

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Just ordered 2 unsung the discount (thanks) after an hour of research on here :thumb:
Looking forward to seeing how good it is


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Ordered. Can't complain for £6.45 delivered. Not sure how they make money at that price. Our gain though. Cheers for the heads up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

used some more tonight as a drying aid.
you have to pull the trigger hard and fast to get a good mist, otherwise you get a bit of a stream, its quite thick, i love it though.

the car was pretty dust covered and dirty especially on the rear (E91 estate) and the pressure washer pretty much whipped it all off and the beading was still excellent from over a week of daily use, and even on the car lower half which is where protection normally starts to fail on this car i find....
makes your life easier thats for sure!!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

andy198712 said:


> used some more tonight as a drying aid.
> you have to pull the trigger hard and fast to get a good mist, otherwise you get a bit of a stream, its quite thick, i love it though.
> 
> the car was pretty dust covered and dirty especially on the rear (E91 estate) and the pressure washer pretty much whipped it all off and the beading was still excellent from over a week of daily use, and even on the car lower half which is where protection normally starts to fail on this car i find....
> makes your life easier thats for sure!!


I pour it into a different trigger spray bottle (Autoglym trade version)


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I pour it into a different trigger spray bottle (Autoglym trade version)


good shout


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

percymon said:


> My bottle arrived today, by DHL courier - they can't be making any money at £6.50 a bottle with free courier delivery


Yes, delivered via DHL from Germany I think mine was. Definitely some where on mainland Europe.

Bonkers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It seems most members like to get BSD at a good price. Perhaps some would be happy to pay more, that may well happen if people keep pointing out how ECP group cannot be making much. Someone might decide you are right. Best just stick mentioning the offers and be thankful IMO.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I think ECP make their money if people pay list for the over inflated prices they charge for some items. Even with a MASSIVE discount some are almost the same as manufacturers list. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

SALE16 not working for me. It says item isn't included in the sale. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

GaryKinghorn said:


> SALE16 not working for me. It says item isn't included in the sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Seems to have stopped working on that product. 

FEB12 works, less discount but still very good value and service.


----------



## GaryKinghorn (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for that

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mine turned up today and only ordered on Sunday afternoon. 
Can’t grumble at that for the price!
Even if there’s 3” of snow covering my car so unable to try it just yet....


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Bazza85 said:


> Mine turned up today and only ordered on Sunday afternoon.
> Can't grumble at that for the price!
> Even if there's 3" of snow covering my car so unable to try it just yet....


Same as me. Happy with that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

cant believe ive not used this yet, but as i needed some more megs endurance ive decided to treat myself to two bottle :thumb:


----------

